# The Coolest Scarf Ever



## gaylee (Jul 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago I copied this pattern and am having trouble understanding the directions. Cast on 15 stitches. Work in seed stitch across. Pattern then says to cast on 10 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches. My question is how do you cast on the additional 10 stitches?


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I would use the cable method, you can turn the work round and use the thumb method, I prefer the cable. You will need to knit these ten stitches I would think, otherwise you will have to cast off the 10 you have just casted on. Maybe you can show the pattern on here, so we can see what you are making?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Does the pattern instruct you to use a specific cast-on? If so, go to YouTube and seach for the name of the cast-on. Otherwise, here are a few options:

knitted cast-on: 



cable cast-on: 



backward loop cast-on:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

backward loop would be a quick fix...


----------



## gaylee (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry i think i was unclear. The exact directions are cast on 15 stitches. Row 1:Work in seed stitch across row, setting the foundation for seed stitch across the middle 15 sts. Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches. I don't understand how to cast on the 2nd set of 10 stitches. The scarf has all these long things hanging off of it.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

gaylee, I would use the cable cast on as it is almost like a knit row. Then you will just cast off those 10 stitches to make the fringe. Continue on with what the directions say for the rest of the row.
casey


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gaylee said:


> Sorry i think i was unclear. The exact directions are cast on 15 stitches. Row 1:Work in seed stitch across row, setting the foundation for seed stitch across the middle 15 sts. Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches. I don't understand how to cast on the 2nd set of 10 stitches. The scarf has all these long things hanging off of it.


I haven't seen the pattern you're refering to, but if you cast on and immediately cast off the same number of stitches, it sounds like you're making a sort of fringe. It would seem that those long things hanging off of it are _supposed_ to be there. A self-fringe? Is it on both sides of those 15 middle stitches? I think I may use that self-fringe idea on a shawl; eliminate the need to make a fringe afterward. 

For what it's worth, this is the method I use when I need a cord for a cap or such. Cast on and cast off without working a row.

Hope this helps.


----------



## missdeb (Jul 18, 2011)

How intriguing..please post the solution AND a picture!! 
Best Wishes..isn't it nice to hear from other knitters???


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes please, post a picture of what you have done so far and the pattern. It sounds so interesting, love scarf patterns.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Yes please, post a picture of what you have done so far and the pattern. It sounds so interesting, love scarf patterns.


I found this on google but don't know how to copy the picture on here: THE COOLEST SCARF EVER!!

An addiction to knit, this scarf works up fun and fast and is so unusual. 
A tremendous project for the beginner knitter! We used Noro Iro but you may choose to substitute with any heavy worsted weight yarn. The boucled colors of Noro produce an interesting result.

MATERIALS
3 skeins Noro Iro 
Size 10 ½ needles

Cast on 15 sts. Row one: Work in seed stitch across row, setting the foundation for seed stitch across the middle 15 sts. Row two: Cast on 10 sts, then bind off 10 sts. Continue next 15 stitches in seed pattern. Each row thereafter, cast on 10 sts, immediately bind off 10 sts and seed across, which will yield the squiggles on the edge. Work in this continuous pattern until desired length and BO loosely. Youll love it!

Pattern Courtesy of Great Balls of Yarn!
South Floridas Gourmet Knitting Store
561-651-1225 www.greatballsofyarn.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pattern with photo and website URL attached here.


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wyldflower - great site - Thanks

Jessica-Jean - Thanks for the link - a fun little scarf


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely, just cast on with the cable method and cast straight off again, how simple but so effective, I love it.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:



> Pattern with photo and website URL attached here.


Thank you Jessica-Jean! You are a great KP friend!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like the crocheted one I made but knit. Pretty cool and I'm going to have to try it out. Thank you, Jessica-Jean.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm...Do you think this would be a good Scrap Stash buster??? Ya know those Lil balls of leftovers??


----------



## mimho (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something but if you "immediately bind off 10" how can you "continue in seed on the 15 stitches"?


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Cute scarf. After you do your seed stitch row use the thumb method and cast on 10 stitches. Then immediately bind those 10 off and you'll be back to the seed stitch row. That will be your row 2 of the 15 seed stitch rows. Hope this helps.


----------



## cefry (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you for finding and posting the pattern-this is a very cool scarf. Cheryl


----------



## cefry (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry-I hit "send" twice. cheryl


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I have made several of these and they are really fun and pretty...it is called a one skein scarf..only I just knit ,not seed stitch....garder stitch...you cast on 10 St. Knit them, cast on 10 St. (I used cable cast on and once you get the hang of it it is quit fast.) Anyway then you bind off those 10st. ,knit the 10 on your needle then cast on 10 and bind off then knit ....you just do that till you have enough yarn left to bind off and you end up with a great scarf with little dread lock looking fringe...


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I did a quick mock up to see how it worked. The bind offs form the fringe on either side of the scarf. After doing the 15 seed stitches use the thumb method to cast on another 10 stitches. Bind off those 10 and you are back to your seed stitch pattern. Just be sure to put the last bind off back on your working needle so you have 15 stitches.


----------



## gaylee (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I figured it out with all your help. I was using scrap yarn but will start a my real fringe scarf later today. I promise to post a picture when I am done. The sample looks really good. I just have to keep counting to make sure I have my original 15 stitches in the middle.


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is the pattern and the picture -- if I have done this right!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pattern with photo and website URL attached here.


Jessica-Jean, You do sooo well at this Forum. Thank you for all of your help and teaching. Extend yourself to others in your day because you seem to know what to say.

Do you or anybody else have any other ideas on what yarns would be great for this cute scarf?


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

I really want to make try this scarf...but i am really slow and awkward with binding off. Someone told me that they use crochet to bind off and it was much easier. Has onayone done that, and can you explain how? or is there a trick to binding off that I haven't learned yet? That is my least favorite part of knitting, and I really struggle with it. I was thinking if I may this scarf, it would sure give me practive in binding off!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I am on Ravelry as charbuechner and if you go to my project page there is a picture there of my version of this scarf, done with one skein of yarn and cast on 10 stitches....it ends up being a great length not to short and not to long...can't figure out how to post pictures here sorry..


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

yes LB has a tweed yarn that they came out with a year ago that makes this scarf really a nice one....


----------



## hilly68 (May 26, 2011)

gaylee said:


> A few weeks ago I copied this pattern and am having trouble understanding the directions. Cast on 15 stitches. Work in seed stitch across. Pattern then says to cast on 10 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches. My question is how do you cast on the additional 10 stitches?


At the end of the first row, cast on 10 sts then instead of knitting the sts, just bind off then seed (moss) stitch the original 15 sts. 
Thanks for the pattern link - always looking for a new scarf patterns


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i have made 3 from this pattern and love it. i was also confused at first, after being shown at my lys, used the cable cast on. very easy. made my sister one using orange worsted w/ purple fun fur in scarf part and just the orange for the "twists" on end of each row. Clemson College colors. she loves it. good luck. racso


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

you cast on the extra 10 stitches at end of a seed stitch row. racso


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

it is called a curly cue scarf by edith eig. it was a freebie pattern at my lys. one of those youtear off a pad. very easy and unusual. wish i could post pictures of the 3 i have made. have yarn for another. i used verigated yarns, first in bold colors like pic on pattern, then used pastels. love them. racso


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

racso said:


> it is called a curly cue scarf by edith eig. it was a freebie pattern at my lys. one of those youtear off a pad. very easy and unusual. wish i could post pictures of the 3 i have made. have yarn for another. i used verigated yarns, first in bold colors like pic on pattern, then used pastels. love them. racso


This makes me think of it as a summer scarf also, you think?


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I think that is called the Fickled Finger scarf. if you google ficked finger scarf, i think it comes up.
I've made it and it is really nice!!!
Pat


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I think this is the same pattern as the "Fickle Finger Scarf". I made it last year. It's a funky, fun scarf to have.


jadancey said:


> Yes please, post a picture of what you have done so far and the pattern. It sounds so interesting, love scarf patterns.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

penelope said:


> I think this is the same pattern as the "Fickle Finger Scarf". I made it last year. It's a funky, fun scarf to have.
> 
> 
> jadancey said:
> ...


I notice some people make the middle part longer. With less in the middle, it becomes a scarf of fringe. I guess it's a matter of choice. What do most people think is best?


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

What I do is turn your knitting around in the knitting position,and proceed in the first stitch to knit,but put the new loop on the needle,*hence making a stitch* then proceed doing the same thing until you have the 10 extra stitches on the needle,meaning all together 25stitches, then just proceed as the pattern says. If you were able to scan the pattern and put it on this page I would be able to read it through for you.
I hope you succeed..the wonders of Knitting..it helps makes us patient.
Cheers,
Jacqui


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a neat technique that can be used _anywhere_ you want a fringe, but not the bother of cutting and attaching it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica Jean,
As usual, you are a sweetheart at finding all these patterns for us and sharing your expertise. Hugs, Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica Jean,
As usual, you are a sweetheart at finding all these patterns for us and sharing your expertise. Hugs, Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Nanapam,
I do the crochet CO and BO for my dishcloths as it makes a nice coordinated edging for both ends. Google it on youtube as I did. It is very easy


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I wondered what seed stitch was,where I come from we call that moss stitch,instead of ribbing we change,like when there is a purl we knit.
I quickly looked through the pattern..and yes what you do is cast on the extra 10 stitches,and then you cast off (bind)those 10 stitches,this is how you get those tassles on the side. Make sure when you do cast on that you pull it tight for the first cast on so you won't get a gap.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

after looking at the fickle finger pattern, i thinkthe curly cue pattern is the easier of the two. just my choice. good luck. racso


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

yes I agree Rasco,I am not sure about doing a scarf with moss stitch(seed stitch) either


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i felt that way until i had about 10 rows on the needle and it was easily visable to know wheather to begin row with k or purl without so much counting. since thats all seed stitch is, if found it a very easy scarf to make, once i got the hang of the curyl q end. racso


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I like double seed stitch(moss stitch) meaning you do 2 rows of knit one purl one and then change.
Good luck with the scarf anyway


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi:
What is the name of this Scarf? Is it called the coolest scarf ever? Thanks


----------



## Lindygail (Aug 2, 2011)

What a fun pattern, thank you!


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

What an absolutely awesome scarf!!! Thank you for sharing this freebie!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Very kewl scarf...Thanks all for sharing and their input.

Camilla


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks--I'll put this on the end of a lace scarf that has a bad mistake there. Carolyn


----------



## Laura Ric (May 21, 2011)

I printed out htis pattern. Looks neat and I just received some yarn i my swap tht I think will be perfect.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Wyldflower said:


> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


Thanks. Just sent my granddaughter the link to see if she wants me to make her one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rojas1152 said:


> Hi:
> What is the name of this Scarf? Is it called the coolest scarf ever? Thanks


If you go back a page or two in this topic, you will find the downloads for two similarly made scarves. On The Great Balls of Yarn website, it called The Coolest Scarf Ever. http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm

If you don't want to search there for it, just go back a few pages in this topic to where I posted its download, too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh,you are such a mine of information,and always helping people.Do you ever have time to knit,as you always seem to be here.Thanks for the scarf pattern.Might knit for my daughter.I seem to be fast running out of ink keep printing off patterns.ha ha!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I looked at the scarf and burst out laughing. Imagine a scarf with dreadlocks! (I am not a cool dresser.)


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

gaylee said:


> A few weeks ago I copied this pattern and am having trouble understanding the directions. Cast on 15 stitches. Work in seed stitch across. Pattern then says to cast on 10 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches. My question is how do you cast on the additional 10 stitches?


That is the Coolest Scarf and the Coolest site too..my winter work is set..
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

my pattern is curly q scarf. thats how it is on pattern. racso


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Tammy-I have just learnt something NEW-the cable cast on>>>yay I feel empowered. LOL It's always good to expand one's knowledge


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link-what a fab scarf-I may have to add it to my list of projects in-waiting LOL


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the site, Jessica Jean. Cute scarf. I was just looking for something to knit my DIL and I think she just might like this.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Wyldflower said:


> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm


I clicked on this link and saw many patterns, but cannot find the one where are questions are asked about the pattern on today's forum. I don't know why.


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

Funny, I sat up for 2 hours trying to figure out how to do the same scarf. Had been at WEBS this weekend and they too recommended the cable cast on method. I have not been able to do it properly as yet, but, will try again tonight. Let me know if you are successful. Also, has anyone had trouble printing the pattern from the Great Balls of Yarn website. It may be my computer. Gorgeous things and beautiful stores in Florida. 
Love this Forum. This is my first post. Thanks too all for the help you reach out and give !!


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know if it appears in the same place each time but it is in the scarf section on the right side of the screen and has multi -colo squiggles cascading down each side. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Wyldflower said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm
> ...


You have to look _carefully_ at the tiny print under each photo to find the one that says the coolest scarf ever. I don't think there is a link directly to the pattern on The Great Balls of Yarn website. I did post the PDF a few pages back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it possible that you will be making some sort of fringe? If so, when you cast on 10 and then bind off 10, (the same 10 stitches you just cast on!) you will have some form of a curly cue sort of fringe.
That is one possibility


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

I just went to google and found the pattern in word format. You are making fringe as you go! Do cast on 10 stitches and then bind off 10 stitches (the very same 10 stitches). Go back and take a good look at the picture. The fringe is sort of twising and is on both sides.
good luck, dian


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks you i love it. Now I want to try it. Did you figure it out?I use thumb cast on and knit then cast off. Quite delightful scarf.this could be the new Christmas present for this year.Thanks so much


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

It will be for our Christmas this year. Thank you. Carolyn


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please, post a picture of what you have done so far and the pattern. It sounds so interesting, love scarf patterns.
> ...


Do you have a source for the yarn? How expensive was it? the picture and pattern have me seriously considering making it.Joan 8060


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

audrpe said:


> Looks like the crocheted one I made but knit. Pretty cool and I'm going to have to try it out. Thank you, Jessica-Jean.


I've currently got quite bad shoulder pain which I think is being aggravated by knitting, so I thought I would do some crochet work to see if that helped. 
PLEASE, Audrpe, do you have the pattern for the crochet scarf that you could share?
Thankyou.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

sandrap
Used to work at Michaels and a customer had come in and I told her that I loved her scarf. So she showed me how she had made it. 

1) You chain a length as long as you want your scarf to be. 
2) Then you go and single crochet in each chain. 
3) After that you single crochet on the other side of the chain that you had just single crocheted in. 
4) You've got single crochet on each side of the long chain now. 
5) *Then you chain 20 and slip stitch into the same stitch that this chain started from. It will make a loop. 
6) Single crochet around this loop. 
Slip stitch into the next chain and repeat from * and work the same around on the other side. 
It is a very warm scarf because it is so full. I made mine out of Simply Soft and it too 2 skeins but it is long so that I can wrap it around my neck twice. Everyone loves it! If you don't understand, just let me know and I can clarify it.
Hope crochet helps your shoulder. It's my favorite.
Audrey


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

That was quick, Audrey, and I understand the instructions although, as I'm from the U.K .your singles are our double crochets!!

Thank you very much,

Sandra.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your profile pic


----------



## Laura Ric (May 21, 2011)

well, I started mine yesterday which was not a good day, but now after reading the posts I have decided that mine is wrong and I guess I will be frogging tonight and starting over, I only had the squiggles on one side, thought it looked a little off but kept going. So tonight I start over.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Does the pattern instruct you to use a specific cast-on? If so, go to YouTube and seach for the name of the cast-on. Otherwise, here are a few options:
> 
> knitted cast-on:
> 
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Wyldflower said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns.htm
> ...


I found another pattern on the website, it downloaded the photo, but not the instructions. Oh well.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes! the pattern creates a knit in fringe. Intriguing! Ordered some yarn to try it. I may get real bored with casting off and binging off but it's a chalenge! At 80 my brain needs challenges. Remind me i said that.......Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes! the pattern creates a knit in fringe. Intriguing! Ordered some yarn to try it. I may get real bored with casting on and binding off but it's a challenge! At 80 my brain needs challenges. Remind me I said that.......Joan 8060


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck with the scarf Joan..knitting is very good for all ages,it keeps our minds good as we challenge those patterns,and it must be good exercice for our hands,you will have to take a picture of your finished scarf and show us. Happy knitting Joan x


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Go to "Search", type in COOLEST SCARF EVER. There is a picture posted by another KP'er, it is very clear and really neat....Della


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

am working on the scarf for several hours and it is a slow go to cast on and cast off so frequently, but, the results are beautiful.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

arlinelit said:


> am working on the scarf for several hours and it is a slow go to cast on and cast off so frequently, but, the results are beautiful.


What yarn are you using?


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I loved this scarf so much that I decided to start one too. I'm using Lion Brand Homespun and it looks beautiful. The BO's are a bit boring but since it doesn't have to be neat I'm doing a double BO and it's going much faster.


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

I am using Noro Kureyon. It is a bit scratchy but should soften up after i wash it with wool conditioner. I hope so, it is so pretty.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

What is and how do you do a 'double bind-off'? Sounds interesting.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

gotridge said:


> I loved this scarf so much that I decided to start one too. I'm using Lion Brand Homespun and it looks beautiful. The BO's are a bit boring but since it doesn't have to be neat I'm doing a double BO and it's going much faster.


 is that a golden Retreiver or an irish Setter under all the couture fun? 
I hope you have a Youtube link for us of the double Bind off.
My yarn for the Coolsest Scarf should arrive this week. Any and all hints for this project gratefully accepted.
Joan 8060


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a neat technique that can be used _anywhere_ you want a fringe, but not the bother of cutting and attaching it.


Thank you, Jessica-Jean! The pattern is a great gift idea. I also like the fringe added in this manner as cut fringe begins to look threadbare before the garment shows signs of wear.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if double bind off is the correct name but I put the right needle behind 2 stitches on the left needle and knit them together onto the right needle. Then transfer to the left needle. It's not as neat as a regular bind off but much quicker and for this scarf it doesn't really need to be neat. Hope this helps.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! I will try that. 
My yarn order from yarn market came yesterday, Monday. Ordered it Friday morning, shipped the same day arrived Monday afternoon.! WOW! I was impressed. I had about gone blind internet shopping for yarn for this scarf. Wanted varigated, and soft to the neck skin. thought I had ordered acrylic but its cotton. 
Finished a pair of self-striped socks with Deborah Neville wool, bamboo, and nylon blend. First time I have had a flaw in the color bands in self-striped....so the foot of the 2nd sock doesn't match the foot of the first. GRRRRR! A stripe of color is faded and wider than it should be. 
Started the Coolest Scarf. Had no trouble following directions. I have just 5 squiggles done. It may be something I work on and then switch to something else if I get impatient with all the CO and BO's. I'll try the double bind off suggested here. The Cable Cast On looks good though. 
Joan 8060


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry about the sock. I'm using Lion Brand Homespun for the scarf in a varigated yarn and it is very soft. It's a good project to pick up and put down as it's fairly simple. I use the thumb cast on and it goes really quickly. Let me know how the double cast off works for you.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

gotridge said:


> Sorry about the sock. I'm using Lion Brand Homespun for the scarf in a varigated yarn and it is very soft. It's a good project to pick up and put down as it's fairly simple. I use the thumb cast on and it goes really quickly. Let me know how the double cast off works for you.


Homespun is pretty and has great colors. I thought it came off on my dark coats, though. But, maybe not with everybody. Maybe if you wash it after making the scarf (by hand) and dry it in the dryer with a dryer sheet, some of that will go off into the lint filter.

Does anybody else have a great yarn to use for this scarf - soft to the neck is good. Variegated is pretty.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

That is absolutely the cutest scarf I have ever seen! I have been working on a shawl for a friend, and when that's done, I start my Christmas projects....that will be the first thing I make....I will suffer, and keep the first one for myself! Thanks!!!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> gotridge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the sock. I'm using Lion Brand Homespun for the scarf in a varigated yarn and it is very soft. It's a good project to pick up and put down as it's fairly simple. I use the thumb cast on and it goes really quickly. Let me know how the double cast off works for you.
> ...


 I'm using a 80%cotton 20% polyestervarigated nearly worsted weight made in Italy. Gedifra Fiorista in a color called Partie. O found it on line at Yarn Market. 
I have about 14" knit up. using the cable cast on and what for me is a normal BO. Looks cute so far. I think it will take about 3-4 50g balls. Joan 8060.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I did a couple of rows before we left with the horses for the weekend...different, easy and a fun project! Now I have to finish my almost done piece so I can go back to that! I really like doing something easy that is a little different pace! Thanks!


----------

